# Noisy Neighbours



## BH Hell (3 Jun 2006)

Any one help me? I live in an apartment block of 12. almost every night someone has there music very loud and even at 5:30am for over an hour the other morning, I tried knocking and ringing their bell but for over an hour there was no answer.  Think they were in the shower as I could hear the pump running.  I ended up putting a note in their letter box.  Anyone got any similar stories?


----------



## RainyDay (3 Jun 2006)

Do a search for similar threads which contain good advice on possible solutions.


----------



## wavelength (3 Jun 2006)

Maybe call over to them during the day and ask them nicely. They may not have answered at night because they couldnt hear it or because they thought it might be someone complaining. I know it must be very annoying but if you explain calmy they might be more likely to oblidge. If this doesnt work maybe get on to the landlord(presuming they are renting) but its better just to give them a chance and ask them yourself first.


----------



## BH Hell (3 Jun 2006)

Thanks a mill!


----------



## Oracle24 (3 Jun 2006)

Have a prob with neighbours in the house behind mine - they are obsessed with socialising in their garden and have now got three patio heaters out there. This morning (Sat) they were out cutting the grass at 10am in preperation for the bbq which is now going on and will most likely go on till about 2 - 3am. They do this about 10-15 times a year. Absolutely no consideration for the neighbours - there are approx 20 bedrooms overlooking their garden. All the gardens are small so houses are close together.
I have complained a few times and asked them to move indoors after 11pm but I'm largely ignored.

Have now blocked up the air vent in my bedroom which helps a bit.
Anyone know where I can get some really goo ear plugs?


----------



## BH Hell (3 Jun 2006)

Isn't there anything the gardaí can do about noise pollution?


----------



## RainyDay (4 Jun 2006)

BH Hell said:
			
		

> Isn't there anything the gardaí can do about noise pollution?


Did you do a search for other similar threads as I suggested where all the legal issues are well covered?


----------



## LadyinRed (4 Jun 2006)

Hi BH Hell,
I was in a similar situation not so long ago.
I think by Law all music and 'social noise' is supposed to be over at 10 on weekdays, for obvious reasons.( Applies to apartment blocks etc)
If you are renting, then complain to Landlord, if you are buying, then threathen them with court(Or just the Garda) I know it sounds sever but we had to do it, People need to start respecting other people.


			
				BH Hell said:
			
		

> Any one help me? I live in an apartment block of 12. almost every night someone has there music very loud and even at 5:30am for over an hour the other morning, I tried knocking and ringing their bell but for over an hour there was no answer. Think they were in the shower as I could hear the pump running. I ended up putting a note in their letter box. Anyone got any similar stories?


----------



## ragazza (5 Jun 2006)

Hi BH Hell,

I'm in the same position as you - practically in tears today with exhaustion and stress.

You should probably go to those neighbours during the day and explain that you can hear everything. If they still ingore your request and play music loudly at unsociable hours, then contact your landlord to contact their landlord (if they are renting).

In my case I've asked my neighbours many time to tone it down, but it made no difference (there are 8 of them living in a one-bed apartment, so you can imagine the noise).
So this morning, I'm writing a letter documenting the noise, the time it starts at, duration, loudness, affects on me etc. I'm going to follow it up through my landlady and the president of our building.
I hope your situation gets resolved, because it is such a huge cause of stress.

Ragazza


----------



## X-Man (5 Jun 2006)

probs like so=phone the gardai straight away.taxi's cannot beep horns after 10pm as they are breaking the law and the same goes for neighbours.gardai straight away and let them deal with  it


----------



## europhile (5 Jun 2006)

Obviously try to pursue it with the apartment's owner in the first instance.

As far as I know, the Gardai can no nothing about it apart from knocking on the offenders' door but they can't take any further action.  I think it's a matter for the relevant local authority's environment section.


----------



## snuffle (5 Jun 2006)

no point asking them to keep the noise down while the party is in full swing, as you'll most likely be greeted by a tirade of drunken abuse (as I have observed on many an occasion - eg. party still going strong in the garden at 4am, next door neighbour politely asks if they could keep it down as she has to work in the morning and her kids have to get up for school. She is greeted by tirade of abuse, including threats of "giving her one cos she's obviously in need of a ride" - this by adults who have their own kids up at 4 am in the morning at a stupid paartay watching this pleasant exchange - cue enraged husband of said woman starting fisticuffs with party animals etc and yours truely staring out her window mouth agape at the shananigans).
Only option is to try and have a quiet word with them the next morning, at which point if they're the type to hold loud parties etc, you will still be greeted with derision and insults. then try the landlord route. 
What I have found to work in situations where your immediate next door neighbour is continually making loads of noise late into the night is to put your speakers against the connecting wall and blasting the loudest death metal you can find for about an hour. This will lead to you staying up late to play the music initially, but should lead to a severe reduction in noise levels from your neighbours after a few nights of this.


----------



## cardigan (5 Jun 2006)

Snuffle, I did something similar and it had the desired effect.

Our next door neighbours had a bout of constant partying for the best part of a week. Asked them politely and not-so-politely to keep it down, called guards etc. After a week of not sleeping we gave them one last chance, called to them at 8am and asked them to keep it down. They told us to get lost 'cause they were wrecked tired. So we set the timer on our loudest stereo to come on full blast about 5 mins after we left for work. Never had a problem again.


----------



## brian.mobile (5 Jun 2006)

snuffle said:
			
		

> What I have found to work in situations where your immediate next door neighbour is continually making loads of noise late into the night is to put your speakers against the connecting wall and blasting the loudest death metal you can find for about an hour. This will lead to you staying up late to play the music initially, but should lead to a severe reduction in noise levels from your neighbours after a few nights of this.


 
Truly brilliant....!

BM


----------



## RainyDay (5 Jun 2006)

Note that there are several factual issues on this thread in relation to the legal issues involved. Search for earlier threads if you want the facts.


----------



## tigra (5 Jun 2006)

Not sure if this is any help but my first property was an apt in a block of 8 apts, 2 blocks in total. Had noisy neighbours for a few weeks with loud parties. Had had enough so I rang the property management Company who came around to speak to them - never happened again. 
So BH Hell, see if you can find out who runs you complex and get in contact with them.


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2006)

If your offending neighbours are renting contact their landlord. I have evicted tenants because of noise complaints from neighbours. They were great tenants in every other way as there were 3 carpenters in the house and they did loads of little jobs around the house for free but I would not have them cause severe disruption to their neighbours. After 6 weeks of letters and visits I told them they had to leave. Luckily for all concerned they agreed.


----------



## BH Hell (10 Jun 2006)

Thanks guys
I put a note under thier door at 1:30 the other morning when their radio was blaring and there was no-one there. I'm an owner occupier, the only one in the block. I reported them to management company 3 times and so far so good. It was getting crazy, couldn't get baby to sleep, but it's stopped now.  Thanks for all the posts, good to know I'm not alone.


----------

